# IT Support Engineers/Technicians- 457 Sponsorship Possible



## OrangeApple (Jul 11, 2011)

IT Support Engineers/Technicians- 457 Sponsorship Possible

We are a leading IT Support Company based in Darwin Australia (a great place to live and work, near Kakadu and other terrific places).

We are looking for Microsoft Certified Engineers with at least 4 plus years of experience in the implementation and support of Servers, Networks and general computer/desktop support.

Occasionally we also have shorter term Helpdesk or project positions available for legal working holiday visa holders.

You need to have excellent customer service skills as this is mostly field engineer/technician work at customer premises.

457 visa OR regional skilled migration visa's or sponsorship is possible from us.

If interested PM or reply with your contact details and resume.

m i c h a e l AT a t e g r a . c o m . a u


----------



## planetmedia (Oct 30, 2012)

*Job*

Can I got any new jobs in Canberra city region as a locksmith?


----------



## vsdendukuri (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi Michael,
Please consider my resume which i already have sent you.
Regards,
Venkata S. Dendukuri


----------



## jeevitha (Nov 10, 2012)

*3 Years experience in IT service desk-Seeking gor 497 visa sponsorshipT*

Hi ,
I currently work as the service desk anaylst with one of the reputed telecom service provider in Sydney .I hold a valid 457 visa of 4 years .I would be looking for a employer who can sponsor my Visa and i also need a period of time to join your company as i need to serve my notice period in my current company.


----------



## vsdendukuri (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi jeevitha,
Can you suggest me how can I get 457 visa. Can you refer to any employer. I am a network consultant with more than 6 yrs of experience with certifications - CCIP service provider.
Please repy
Regards.


----------



## dolreichcc (Apr 24, 2012)

Please consider my resume which i already have sent you.

Kind Regards 

Dolreich conceicao


----------



## sweetpathan (Nov 13, 2012)

*IT Helpdesk Technician*

I am Haidar Ali, i working in dubai my post have IT Helpdesk Technician. I want to apply to australia of this post.How i get job in australia. I have my bio data i send to you.



OrangeApple said:


> IT Support Engineers/Technicians- 457 Sponsorship Possible
> 
> We are a leading IT Support Company based in Darwin Australia (a great place to live and work, near Kakadu and other terrific places).
> 
> ...


----------



## OrangeApple (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: IT Jobs in Australia (or remote from where U are)*

Hi all,

Please if you think you have IT Support Skills, email me your resume (check my original post for details) if you wish to be considered.

I am getting lots of short messages etc and its all useless UNLESS you email me your resume with your contact details.

Thanks


----------



## sweetpathan (Nov 13, 2012)

*IT Support*



OrangeApple said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please if you think you have IT Support Skills, email me your resume (check my original post for details) if you wish to be considered.
> 
> ...


dear sir, i want your email i want to send you my resume. Thanks


----------



## dolreichcc (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi michael ,
i have already mailed you my resume but no reply . kindly mail me your email id again .


----------

